# Weekly Photo Challenge #52 for Week of 7/10/16



## wvdawg (Jul 9, 2016)

THIS WILL BE THE FINAL WEEK OF THE 52 WEEK CHALLENGE.  THANKS EVERYONE FOR SHARING SOME AWESOME PHOTOS ALONG THE WAY!    LET'S SEE IF WE CAN SEND THE CHALLENGE OUT ON A HIGH NOTE WITH LOTS OF PARTICIPATION THIS WEEK.


This week's theme is - *"summer"* - and the interpretation is up to you. The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## natureman (Jul 10, 2016)

P1090421 by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## Batgirl (Jul 11, 2016)

Great picture, natureman


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 11, 2016)

Old barn, Randolph County, AL.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 11, 2016)

A boy and a dog enjoying life


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 11, 2016)

Summer heat


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 12, 2016)

Some really great pictures to end the CHALLENGE with 


SUMMER  brings out the baby Turkeys


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 12, 2016)

That mother hen has got her hands full! nice shot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2016)

Summertime and the living is easy.


----------



## natureman (Jul 12, 2016)

Some really great shots posted here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2016)

Somewhere on the beach!


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 13, 2016)

natureman said:


> Some really great shots posted here.



The detail on that fly is unreal, nice shot.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 13, 2016)

beautiful pictures


----------



## Batgirl (Jul 14, 2016)

Summer means that I go to work when the sun is rising.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 15, 2016)

I try to play when I can. Love all the pics all the time.


----------



## deerbuster (Jul 16, 2016)

"Summer" coat on this doe is shining


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 16, 2016)

I need to go away more often!  Great bunch of photos everyone!  Thanks for adding to the forum challenge!  
Dennis


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 16, 2016)

*Back to the beach . . .*

. . . for our annual summer meeting.  This year we headed to Sandestin.  Here is a shot from the balcony.  That is Jake in yellow trunks near the pool ladder.


----------



## Batgirl (Jul 19, 2016)

Will there be another 52 week challenge or was this the end completely?


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 19, 2016)

Batgirl said:


> Will there be another 52 week challenge or was this the end completely?



same thing I was wondering.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 19, 2016)

We will give it a short rest.  Then if someone else wants to shepherd it, we can start another.


----------



## Batgirl (Jul 21, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> We will give it a short rest.  Then if someone else wants to shepherd it, we can start another.



Sounds good.  Thank you


----------

